
Founders: Do Not Waste Money on TechCrunch Disrupt’s Startup Alley - jackgavigan
http://calacanis.com/2016/03/24/founders-do-not-waste-money-on-techcrunch-disrupts-startup-alley/
======
julie1
I love the we select on merit part.

Isn't success the only measure of merit for a company?

If they have not succeeded yet they have none. It they are ready to share
their income with someone else, they lose benefits hence it is admitting they
partially failed.

If they cannot find investment, it means the bank already refuses them an
interesting credit, or banks are not doing their jobs? Oh yes they are, they
invest in companies investing, that invest as a proxy. With every level of
indirection there is loss.

QE are puting a lot of money on the market, companies are sprouting like
mushrooms, and then like NSA chocking on too much data, investors are losing
efficiency in searching a needle in a haystack. Hence more money is lost in
the process.

Not enough competition result in a bad state of the market. Too much result in
an unsustainable market, especially when it is biased. Investor's money can
make a company hold a market while losing money for enough time to kill the
competition while having no merit other than the ability to have investments.
Even the market of VC is showing signs of inefficiency.

Well, welcome to our world where "Free" market is failing even the top of the
economical pyramid.

When our believes result in constant failures, we should stop believing in old
fantasies. Free market and "laissez faire" do not self regulate itself in a
virtuous way anymore. I suggest we try to understand how we failed and how to
come back to the conditions in which it was working.

------
taytus
It depends. Pied piper did fairly well.

------
wheaties
It's a compelling argument he makes. Why would you spend $4k for an event to
raise money instead of pitching normally and investing in your fledgling
business?

------
tim333
I went to the Disrupt thing as a volunteer. It's not bad value if you pay
nothing and you still get to chat to people.

~~~
gk1
Well, everything for which you pay nothing is "not bad value."

~~~
scottkduncan
It still costs time...

~~~
tim333
I felt it was time reasonably well spent.

------
smacktoward
"Don't fall for their ripoff. Fall for _my_ ripoff!"

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
You mean my ripoff where I give 250 startups tables for free and 15,000
founders free tickets to the event? :-p

------
smsanko
Founders should avoid many of such events. It is waste time and money. I agree
that founders should spend every extra dollar for marketing and customer
acquisition.

~~~
logicallee
it has been said before but it bears repeating: founders would do well to have
a few hundred thousand dollars of their own money. If you don't have this
money, you should be making money from day one doing something else. airbnb
sold cereal.

Let me repeat this: in order to get cold, hard, cash, to create airbnb, airbnb
founders _sold cereal._ A fast-moving consumer good.

Get money.

~~~
jonesb6
Down-voted because people find it romantic living on cereal and a friends
couch, all while having employees completely satisfied being paid in equity
and high fives.

------
unclebucknasty
Tech who?

------
PaulHoule
Internet engineers: target TechCrunch and set BGP routes to stun, i mean, to
the nearest black hole.

